
Can China take the lead in innovation and research? - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/china-tech-industry-lead-innovation-research
======
arkitaip
When will we see Western companies stealing Chinese tech? Because you know
that's going to happen if the Chinese make meaningful advances, especially if
there are military applications.

